# What I've knitted this week



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When I am finished with yarn for a project, I roll it up on an odd ball of yarn. When it gets big, I start knitting odd hats from it. These are some examples of those odd hats:



















(this first one, I'll probably frog a lot of the orange and reknit it later ... unless some hunter wants it!!!)

And then some of my knitting projects for Christmas gifts:




























and the matching scarf:










and matching mittens:









I just have the toes to make for a make for a pair of socks for my DD ... same yarn as the 2nd picture ...


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Great Idea, and I LOVE the pinky purply one best.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

That would take me 2 years.  Great job!!!!


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

I like the top one with the orange tail! When I get this scarf done I'm working on (about a foot left of BO the scallops) my DH whats me to make him a hat. He likes this crazy color I have that is sock yarn. I'm thinking.........sock yarn........hat! I told him NO WAY, that would take like forever! Besides, how warm would that be?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'll save the top one with the orange tail for your DH when you come to visit in January.

The bottom 3 items are what I am giving to my NEW FUTURE D-I-L!! YES!!! My oldest son got engaged yesterday!!! I'm going to have a new DD next June!!! Sweet!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh Cyndi! Congrats on the new DDIL! That is so exciting!

Your knitting is beautiful too.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

So cute! I love the tassels!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Do you have a pattern for ones like the top one? I know several little girls that would love a hat like that and one mommy who would too. Really nice to see some different things. I have done that type of things with scarves but not with hats. I'll have to try and be creative with my hats now I see how cute yours look! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Love the fun hats! by adding the purl row, does it keep the brim from rolling? The purple and pink is a great girly hat. Congrats on the new DIL- what a blessing!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

So cute! Congratulations on your son's engagement, too!


----------



## backtotheland (Aug 25, 2005)

Cyndi, thanks for a great tip about what to do with yarn when you finish a project. I never thought of that. I just have balls of yarn just sitting there in a basket. I was thinking of making a wreath out of them but never did.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Congratulations Cyndi!!! I truly love my sweet daughter-in-love. If I had to pick my son's wife, she is the one I would have picked.


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

AAAA...he'll LOVE it! And, he loves wearing crazy stuff like that. I should post a pic of my Mohawk hat. Thank you, Thank you, Thank you! Now, I can move on to toe up socks, two at a time, on one circular needle!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PonderosaQ said:


> Do you have a pattern for ones like the top one? I know several little girls that would love a hat like that and one mommy who would too. Really nice to see some different things. I have done that type of things with scarves but not with hats. I'll have to try and be creative with my hats now I see how cute yours look! Thanks for sharing.


I didn't use any set pattern. I CO anywhere from 30-50 stitches (depending on the yarn size, needle size and size of hat). I like doing a K2 P1 rib if I want stretch-ability but this week I'm on a garter stitch kick.

Then it is knitted in the round until I feel like decreasing (again, based on the size of head I think it should fit) For the decreasing: let's say there are 50 stitches, I would K8 then K2tog around (5 decreases). Knit a couple rows, then K7, K2tog around (5 decreases), Knit a couple rows, repeat the decreasing row and a couple rows in between until I'm down to 3 stitches. Then it is knitting an I-cord.

For the multiple tassles, I do the same thing, then separately, knits some I-cords and attach them to the hat.



InHisName said:


> Love the fun hats! by adding the purl row, does it keep the brim from rolling? The purple and pink is a great girly hat. Congrats on the new DIL- what a blessing!


The yellow hat actually has a rolled brim made from knitting about 5 rows of stockinette, then I switched to a garter stitch for about 5 rows.

The yellow set is a Christmas present for my future DDIL. Yellow is her favorite color. The yarn is one I dyed with yellow onion skins.

The pink/purple and the multiple I-cords are for a set of almost 5 yo twins.

And the orange topped one is for Jill's DH!


----------



## sweet_mae (May 11, 2002)

love them all


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info on # of stitches and decrease. I appreciate it.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

So creative and I love how each is unique.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi those hats are so cute. Congratulations on the new future DIL!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks so much! I've been putting my FOs on the kitchen table and this morning Paul (I guess he finally noticed them) said, "You've been busy" LOL, you think?

I'll be crocheting up a few steering wheel covers today and then I can relax for Christmas.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

OMG, you must be a really fast knitter! They are very pretty and it's very nice of you to share your pictures. You are my inspiration!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Ana, It's not so much that I'm fast as it is that all I've done this past week is knit, cook meals and more knitting!

Thank goodnes I have a very understanding husband (who, when he doesn't have a Handman client scheduled has been down cellar working on Christmas gifts himself!)


----------

